# 2x2 with a low jump---playing in the yard



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

So, I watched some of the 2x2 methods and figured they looked simple...and I could manipulate them in my yard better than the channel method. Here we are playing. His sit and wait is really getting better and his speed/enthusiasm is really picking up!!! We have our first agility session with a trainer MONDAY! I am so excited!!!I bought a hula hoop the other day, I haven't set it up yet though, so we can mix that in there too! Earlier (and I should have recorded it) I was using the hose to get him to race through the poles! Question---how close together should they be? They are really wide here, but I figure if I'm teaching him wide is ok, and then slowly move them in so they are brushing him. 

Sabo agility 22 weeks - YouTube


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

I'm glad he's having fun! 2x2 poles are really meant to be worked by themselves and not sequenced until the dog is weaving 12 straight poles. Otherwise right now he probably thinks he's running through a narrow jump with no jump bar. And again, given his age I wouldn't even be doing serious weave training right now except perhaps an open channel. I'm sure your new trainer can help you!


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Right now, for me, it's about fun. Mix it up, desensitize- they are all there to have fun.... Nothing too hard, lets run with the dog and have a good time. When I do start to really work with him, heck, we won't be able to fit a sequence in he my yard anyway :/ 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I wouldn't sequence this, either. I would work on the 2x2s with plenty of space- no weaving motions/closed weaves allowed until 2yrs. Add in more 2x2s and start angling them a little, and stop luring- teach it as a command and he only gets to see the reward once he successfully finished the chain.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Watch these for info on 2x2:










I haven't watched them in a while, but I'm pretty sure she breaks down the basic process.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Just watched your video- hey you're rather pretty! :lurking:

Definitely watch some more videos on 2x2 (or buy Susan's DVD). There is definitely NO LURING in the 2x2 method; that entirely defeats the point. You want the dog to "discover" that going through these two poles yields rewards. When you lure them through, they don't have to think about it, and thus aren't learning about entries, which in my opinion is the very best part of the 2x2 method.

Also- for the same reason (developing thinking) you need your rate of reinforcement very high, therefore I would NOT add any kind of sequencing to your weave training- not for a while. You want to be able to send, reward, recall, send again- over and over and over.


----------

